# Tropica Aquarium Soil - Longevity?



## Mark.A (20 Mar 2020)

During my research I have seen conflicting reports on whether or not Tropica Aquarium Soil will break down over time.  The reason I'm trying to find out is I'm thinking of using it in my planned planted tank but I'm not your usual aquascaper.  I want to get the aquarium setup and scaped and then keep the aquarium as it is until I drop dead or it breaks. 

I know the nutrients in the substrate will run out, I'm not bothered about that, I'm happy using root tabs. What I want to know is whether the soil will physically breakdown and turn to mush in time or if it will remain intact and I can continue refueling it with root tabs indefinitely? Anyone got any idea?


----------



## mort (20 Mar 2020)

I put tropica aquarium soil as my base with jbl manado on top when I setup my pencilfish tank. That tank has been setup for 6-7 years now and I can't say I've noticed any change in the consistency of the bits I can see. That tank is a very low tech jungle, so I've not vacuumed the substrate, so can say how it would hold up if it is disturbed regularly.


----------



## Nuno Gomes (21 Mar 2020)

It will slowly break down but it lasts longer than others since each grain is tougher or harder than other substrates I've used, if that makes sense to you.


----------



## Mark.A (21 Mar 2020)

Hmmm those responses are pretty much echoing what I’ve found online. Some say it lasts and some say it won’t. I guess the only way to know for sure is to try it.


----------



## PARAGUAY (22 Mar 2020)

I like Tropica Aquarium Soil it doesn't have the tendency to cloud the water like some brands. If you have a decent healthy plant mass  just add slow release root tablets later


----------



## CooKieS (22 Mar 2020)

It’s one of the best soil available and easy at the beginning, I usually kept mine for one year but it’s still looking as new.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Mar 2020)

Hi all,
I've not used any of the <"aquarium soils">, but my guess would be that the softer ones (mainly) have a <"greater CEC">. 

I may be a bit cynical, but I suspect for all these substrates the companies, that exploit them, want to <"dig up a deposit">, sieve and bag it as cheaply as possible, and don't do much in the way of quality control.

You could definitely make a hard "custom" substrate, but it would involve <"calcining it">.

I have used <"Danish Moler Clay">, and that hasn't degraded at all over ~10 years.

cheers Darrel


----------

